# Visual Kei Makeup?



## SusanTang (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone here is interested in, or does, Visual Kei-style makeup?

Visual Kei is sort of a genre of band in Japan, in which bands have very flamboyant or eccentric looks, usually with very striking makeup! I've seen some amazing photos. The person in my avatar, for example, is Mana (ex Malice Mizer, currently Moi Dix Mois). He's a somewhat well-known Visual Kei musician and does very distinctive makeup.

More examples:







Ky from Dir en grey






Kozi from Malice Mizer.






I'm not sure who this is...

These are some extreme examples. It varies. The bands are also not only visual in makeup, but also hair and clothes. Just their style in general. I belong to a couple of LiveJournal communities centered around the Visual style found not only among these bands, but at Harajuku in Tokyo, Japan, as well.

So does anyone else like this kind of makeup?


----------



## BrezoFleur (Dec 21, 2007)

My absolute best friend is a visual kei whore, lol. Here's a pic of her in mild/work (job) makeup (she's also on many LJ comms):

{image deleted since it was hosted on Photobucket and no longer is available}

I personally like visual kei. It's definitely a lot of fun to do and it is relatively easy once you get the hang of it. It's creative, that's for sure.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 21, 2007)

i love it!!!! thanks for the pics!


----------



## speedy (Dec 21, 2007)

It's very artistic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## banapple (Dec 21, 2007)

lol I used to. when I was into the whole Jrock scene, i would spend all my money on make up and clothes &amp; hair coloring...it made me so poor T_T

~but now I've gotten out of it XD and turned fairly normal with my make up hahaha.

I still do it for fun from time to time.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.Its cool but not for me.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 21, 2007)

i'm pretty much a normal girl, lol, i never dye my hair and have "normal" clothes. i try to do a more visual kei makeup sometimes, but so far, i'm not satisfied with the results.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 21, 2007)

Some of the looks I do are in the general ballpark area, but if I draw designs on my face like these guys I feel like a goober.


----------



## apflux (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SusanTang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So does anyone else like this kind of makeup? Oh yes, I love it. But only to look at it; my face (especially - eyes) shape doesn't allow me to do this kind of make-up.
It looks very easy, black eye-liner, black or dark eyeshadow...

I love black, so for me this kind of make-up is just perfect.

The funniest is, I always have serious problems with guessing gender of these pretty... guys


----------



## SusanTang (Dec 24, 2007)

It's more than just black makeup. What you've described is simply Emo MU. Not necessarily VK. All black can be very boring.

Your eye shape doesn't matter! You should try it. I know plenty of non-asians who pull off VK makeup very well! The key is "striking" makeup. You can also change the shape of your eye with makeup, after all.

I find, when in doubt, assume all Japanese VK muscians are male. There are actually a few females (For example, all girl groups Danger Gang and Exist Trace), but usually they're effeminate boys.


----------



## NaoyukiMurai (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm really into the VK scene now. I dye my hair, cut it often, and I love funky and elaborate clothes (I don't usually wear the clothes though. I'm still in high school and I don't feel like spending forever changing in the locker rooms after gym to do it).

My favorite part of the style is the makeup. I wear alot of black, but I love having designs and colors on my face. It's just spectacular.


----------

